# can someone steal my internet without...



## tizzertazzer (Mar 17, 2008)

Can my neighbor steal my internt without me having a wireless router. I have cable dsl with no wireless router. My neighbor recently asked my girfriend he was trying to get a connection from us but he needed a password. Is it possible for him to steal my internet? I thought only way was if I had a wireless router. Any answers will be appreciated


----------



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, you need some form of router (wired or wireless) to share your internet connection with anyone. If your neighbour was trying to access your internet, he would need either physical wired access to your modem or a connection to a wireless router.


----------



## jrdnair (Jun 2, 2007)

if you are using an SSID and password to access internet, you may not worry much. You are actually connected with a router. You can also change your internet access password and SSID (user ID). To do that you need to log in to the router. Try by http://routerlogin.net or gatewaylogin.net or use the IP address of your router. To find the router IP - Right click on 'My network places' > 'Properties > Status > click on Support. Find the Default Gateway IP. Just type this IP on your browser. You are in. Make necessary changes. Use the WPA-PSK security option for more secure. thanks


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi tizzertazzer Welcome to TSF


tizzertazzer said:


> Can my neighbor steal my internt without me having a wireless router.
> NO
> I have cable dsl with no wireless router. My neighbor recently asked my girfriend he was trying to get a connection from us but he needed a password. You might talk to the neighbor's and let them know this guy is pirating one of there connections.
> This takes a lot of balls to do this.
> ...


You might have the cable company check your cable to make sure this person has not tapped your cable.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

> You might have the cable company check your cable to make sure this person has not tapped your cable


i think this can happen too. every time i go to the mailbox i check this, to make sure nobody is trying to steal it from me. though i think they need my password, i keep an eye on it anyway.


----------

